# VBS Script auf FTP starten



## meste (12. November 2007)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich möchte ein Script schreiben welches auf dem angemeldeten FTP-Server einen Script startet und evtl. darauf wartet bis dieser Script zu Ende durchgelaufen ist.

Da ich mehrere Scripts für einen Arbeitsschritt starten muss habe ich mir gedacht das es vielleicht so besser sei.
Falls jemand eine andere besseren Lösung kennt, wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür. Allerdings nur in vbs oder als Batch.


Vieln Dank im vorhinein
m.e.s.t.e


----------



## Looky (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi.

FTP ==> File Transfer Protokoll

Mit diesem Protokoll kannst du wie der Name sagt Dateien übertragen. Allerdings ist es nicht möglich, Dateien auf einen entfernten (FTP) Server zu starten.

Mfg
Christian


----------

